# Trail Cam



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm sure now days pretty much everyone has a trail cam. I want to get one ASAP! I was just wondering about some good quality trail cams for about $150 or less. Saw a few on Cabelas but want some opinions!

Thanks!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Cant go wrong with Moultries IMO.

I have the D40's, my old man has the I40's. Both solid cams. D40's run $100 and the I40's run about $200.

Takes pretty good pictures, ive never had a problem on battery life in my D's, they seem to last quite awhile. The D's have a flash, which may/may not spook deer, ive never noticed any ill effects of it in three years. The I's of course are infrared.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't do the research like I should have and bought a Moultrie I40. It was a great price, and it works pretty well, but the trigger speed is slow. I wish I had gotten one with with a faster trigger. The laser aim feature is nice, and like bareback, my battery life is great. I would buy another just because of the price.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

do you guys have problems with just seeing half of the deer then with the slow trigger?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> do you guys have problems with just seeing half of the deer then with the slow trigger?


That's going to happen even if you go for some of the more expensive cams like the Cuddebacks. But it shouldn't be a big problem. Just make sure you set your camera up at an angle to any trails instead of perpendicular to them.

I haven't had very good luck with my Moultrie, but I may have just got a lemon.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like Hamm said, just set the cams at angles to the trails, dont set up perpendicular to trails and they work great. I also set mine higher, about head high, or six feet and angle them down, gets ya a better view of the racks that way. I also set em farther from the trail, seems like 8-10 yards from the "target" spot is about perfect.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I had the Moltree D40 until it got stolen. But then I went with the newer one with IR. Both great camera's. But I like the newer one better. Cost about $200.

If you look I posted some pic's from that one. The other camera is a wildlife. Another decent camera but not as crisp pictures. So take a look. I posted it in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have mine set about 6'3" high angled down. It is set at about a 45 off the trail. I have not gotten any color pix yet, but the IR seems to work great. The camera is about 5-7 yds from the trail. I will do some tweaking so it is pointing down the trail more and see if that works. Thanks!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

If I was going to spend that $$ on a cam....id make a home brew...here are some links to some info and equip.

http://www.yeticam.com/
http://www.easy3dcamo.com/building.html
http://www.easy3dcamo.com/pics.html
http://www.jesseshunting.com/site/homebrew-cams.html


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Is this the D40 yall are talking about?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20098&hasJS=true


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep that is the one I used to have. Then the theft and then I upgraded

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20098&hasJS=true


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

My new cams are all going to be outfitted with this type of camo for sure....with IR flash no one would know these cams were there unless they happen to walk right up to them.....its not the game you have to camo your cam, blind, treestand as much as thieves.....


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for the help so far guys! that camo looks awesome!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

The camo on these cameras is cheap and easy to do as well.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just bought a d40 when they were on sale at fleet farm. it works great. In that wind the other night i got about 500 pics of the tree branch in front of the cam. i should of removed it.

the pic quality is awesome, but the shutter speed is a little slow. a quick solutioon though is taking the cam and puttting it down the trail instead of putting it where they cross.

I have had it on for 2 weeks and the batteries still say they are at 60%. if you can pitch for the extra 50 bucks i would get the pic viewer also. then you don't have to take it home to view pics.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Norm70 said:


> if you can pitch for the extra 50 bucks i would get the pic viewer also. then you don't have to take it home to view pics.


If you have a digital camera you can just take that with you, pop the SD card into that to view and/or delete your pics.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just switch out SD cards each time I go to the area my camera is in. I got a 1gb card from moultrie for $7 when I bought the camera, and I purchased a 2gb card from wally world. Both have more space than you would ever need, my camera shows the 2gb will hold 3000+ pix on high resolution. Switching them out and viewing on my home computer seems to work best for me.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

RiverRob said:


> The camo on these cameras is cheap and easy to do as well.


Where do you get it?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

laite319 said:


> I just switch out SD cards each time I go to the area my camera is in. I got a 1gb card from moultrie for $7 when I bought the camera, and I purchased a 2gb card from wally world. Both have more space than you would ever need, my camera shows the 2gb will hold 3000+ pix on high resolution. Switching them out and viewing on my home computer seems to work best for me.


I second that. :beer:


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Moutrie 4.0 pics, It was also posted in open fourm


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> RiverRob said:
> 
> 
> > The camo on these cameras is cheap and easy to do as well.
> ...


You use liquid nails...i type of caulking, make a mold from local trees then paint. You can go to this http://www.easy3dcamo.com/pics.html and scroll to bottom and click on instructions.


----------

